# Homeless people in your Country



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Post them...

the US

http://edu.163.com/photoview/3Q0N0029/3879.html#p=8KFQVLTJ3Q0N0029

China

http://edu.163.com/photoview/3Q0N0029/3884.html#p=8KG4BSBT3Q0N0029

Japan

http://edu.163.com/photoview/3Q0N0029/3780.html#p=8J30KEID3Q0N0029


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I just read that there are about 5000 homeless people in Paris.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

In São Paulo, there are 14,478 homeless people (2011). In Londrina, about 300 (2012). For pics: http://www.google.com.br/search?um=...1.1.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c.1.BBD8tTe6XZc


----------



## Ed007Toronto (May 7, 2003)

14478? How could ever get such an accurate number?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Every year the City of São Paulo conducts a census over this.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

Hmmm.. So a thread to look at homeless people and say "at least I'm not homeless."


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Norway (Oslo).
The number of 2000 homeless people just in Oslo have been mentioned, but I don't think anyone knows for sure.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

What causes people to be homeless ? 
Bad financial mistakes , drugs / alcohol abuse , gambling problem , mental breakdown 
any other causes ?


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

aaabbbccc said:


> What causes people to be homeless ?
> Bad financial mistakes , drugs / alcohol abuse , gambling problem , mental breakdown
> any other causes ?


Chronic and long-term unemployment, drug and alcohol abuse, and mental illness are big ones. There's also quite a substantial amount of youth homelessness in some cities, typically because of domestic abuse and neglectful parenting. 

In Toronto, we have homeless shelters that help, but sights like these aren't uncommon:


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

How countries like Canada and in northern Europe manage to keep these people alive during severe winters?!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Diego N said:


> How countries like Canada and in northern Europe manage to keep these people alive during severe winters?!


We as such don't "manage" it. It's up to the homeless them self to provide sufficient accommodation to cope with the whether. Those who do not might freeze to death. There are a few homeless shelters that are partly funded by public grants, donations and volunteers though.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Diego N said:


> How countries like Canada and in northern Europe manage to keep these people alive during severe winters?!


We have homeless shelters which provide beds for people at night. In some cases though, for whatever reason, people freeze to death outside. We had a case in Toronto of somebody freezing to death about 5 years ago which caused quite an uproar.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Registered_User said:


> Norway (Oslo).
> The number of 2000 homeless people just in Oslo have been mentioned, but I don't think anyone knows for sure.


2,000?! It's a lot! Oslo is about the same size of Londrina which has "only" 300. Why such high numbers?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 2,000?! It's a lot! Oslo is about the same size of Londrina which has "only" 300. Why such high numbers?


A) Many drug addicts because people surprisingly don't care about laws prohibiting it, and the governments way of dealing with issues in general is to create laws and regulations against it. That's the only language they understand. So there is very little help available for them unless you subscribe to the thought that prohibition solve everything. 

B) Plenty of Romani people/gypsies travels here as they are allowed through EU. The camp in the second to last pictures is a gypsy camp.


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

This page it's pretty up to date if someone wants to take a look:

http://www.homelessworldcup.org/content/homelessness-statistics


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> 2,000?! It's a lot! Oslo is about the same size of Londrina which has "only" 300. Why such high numbers?


Probably because Norway has not been hit as hard as the rest of Europe in the last years recession. Our economy is rather strong.
Leading to at least 1500 romani-people invading the city. They live and litter in public parks, under bridges, etc. while begging on the streets all day long. Then there are of course local (norwegian) drug addicts. There are hundreds of those as well, who live outside year round.

As long as the borders are fully open and there are no laws regulating begging this issue will not go away!


----------



## Legomaniac (Jun 30, 2012)

^^I'm having a tough time understanding whether that's an opinion or a factual comment.....


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Legomaniac said:


> ^^I'm having a tough time understanding whether that's an opinion or a factual comment.....


That we now have plenty of romani people roaming our street is a fact, the cause of it however is a opinion, albeit a logical one.


----------



## Tellvis (Aug 15, 2012)

Galro said:


> That we now have plenty of romani people roaming our street is a fact, the cause of it however is a opinion, albeit a logical one.


Be careful when speaking the truth, you could get called a racist.......


----------



## Registered_User (Apr 15, 2012)

Legomaniac said:


> ^^I'm having a tough time understanding whether that's an opinion or a factual comment.....


A mix of both fact and opinion. 

There is a *fact* that
- there was upwards of 2000 begging romani people in Oslo this summer, although a bit less now. My source is Deputy Chief Roger Andresen in Oslo Police - http://www.nettavisen.no/nyheter/article3432555.ece
- they live in public parks, under bridges, and such.
- they are begging on the streets in the days.

There is my *opinion* that:
- the main reason they come to Norway is related to our economic situation.
- the issue wont go away until begging becomes illegal and/or our borders close down.

I believe my opinions are logical and makes sense, but they may of course be debatable.


----------

